# how to make an easel back? (i know the answer will be simple)



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

Ok i'm racking my head on how to do this simply, but how do you do an easel back for a photo frame? its the little flap that makes the photo sit upright. I want my easel back to be adjust able to a person can use the frame for horizontal and vertical images (so they aren't stuck in one direction or the other)

here's an example


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Why not tear one off an old picture frame then trace on wood & cut out, Add hinge


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm entering in a show that most of the item has to be handmade and so it'd like to make it out of wood. it seems like i should just be able to cut the flap shape and then attach a hinge from the hardware store. does that seem right?


----------



## gurnie (Feb 2, 2010)

whoops looks like you posted the solution daddyz


----------

